# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Anavar (Oxandrolone) Will it really help me burn fat??

## Bertuzzi

After seeing soooo many posts regarding people with high body fat percentages looking to burn fat by turning to AAS, mainly Anavar I figured I would shed some light on the subject.

First off, I am going to speak from personal experience then follow up with a medical study I came across today.

I have ran Anavar only cycles.... now this is a long before I discovered this website and long before I had the knowledge I now have regarding AAS and its use. My first experienc with Anavar I was 25 years old 6'1 and about 235lbs at about 24% BF. Now as any of you who have done any sort of research know that I am not in any shape to be using AAS. I was simply going off what a couple friends of mine told me. To make a long story short I did not experience any excessive fat burning while on Anavar other than the normal weight I had been losing from my diet, I ran it at 100mg/ed for 8 weeks. Luckily I did not experience any side effects while at such high BF other than a waste of a lot of money. I will repeat this again in case I was unclear; I spent extreme amounts of money on Anavar hoping it would help cut my fat. During the 8 weeks cycle I did not lose any more fat than I would have while running my diet.

Please take the time to read this study below as it will support my own personal findings.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Steroids like oxandrolone not only build muscle mass, they also break down body fat. One problem with the former effect is that much of the muscle mass that has been built up disappears once the athlete stops taking oxandrolone. According to research done in 2004 at the University of Southern California, the fat loss effect of oxandrolone does not have this drawback.


Early in the 21st century American endocrinologists, financed partly by the government and partly by oxandrolone manufacturer Savient, studied the effects of modest doses of oxandrolone on elderly men. The researchers wanted to establish how effective and safe oxandrolone really is. Although the study involved non-active men who were above 60, it did produce information that is interesting for chemical athletes.

The study showed that men gain muscle mass and lose fat mass if they take oxandrolone for 12 weeks, but also that 12 weeks further on the muscles built up have disappeared again. But the fat that was lost stays away. Most of the benefit of a course of oxandrolone is derived in the first six weeks of the course. So the researchers are in favour of short six-week courses of oxandrolone.

The study that is the subject of this article looks in more depth at the value of oxandrolone as a slimming aid. The men lost 1.8 kg fat during a 12-week course of oxandrolone, where the daily dose was 20 mg.

VAT = abdominal fat; SAT = subcutaneous fat; P thigh = fat on the hips; D thigh = fat on the upper legs, above the knee; P IMF = intramuscular fat in the trunk; D IMF = intramuscular fat in the arm and leg muscles. 





The table below shows how much of the fat had returned 12 weeks after the oxandrolone course had finished: less than 17 percent. That means that 83 percent of the weight lost stayed off. 


*
So maybe oxandrolone has more potential as a diet drug than as a muscle builder, the researchers sigh [forgetting that a 2-kg fat loss over a 12 week period is perfectly possible without taking steroids].*

The more fat the men had lost, the lower their insulin level before a meal. This is a positive sign. A low pre-meal insulin level means that you are sensitive to insulin, and is associated with fewer inflammatory processes. 



Ten years earlier endocrinologists discovered that a modest dose of oxandrolone reduces fat mass in men over 40, while men given a low dose of testosterone -enanthate build up more fat. [Int J Obes Relat Metab Disord. 1995 Sep;19(9):614-24.]

Source:
J Clin Endocrinol Metab. 2004 Oct; 89(10): 4863-72.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope this helps people to understand that Anavar use is not for obese people looking to cut fat and that the fat burning properties will only truly be utilized when you are dieting hard and trying to cut as low as possible sub 10% BF. There is no reason to spend the money and risk the sides with Anavar when you can easily lose the fat with good diet and hard work.

Any other input or corrections are welcome.

----------


## MR-FQ320

very informative post

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

good post man. It's impossible to get a straight answer on the fat burning aspects of it here because everyone will just post the whole diet and cardio crap most of us know how to do already

----------


## Bertuzzi

Bump City

----------


## want2getripped

Hi, I am 5'9'' and 195 lbs about 14% BF. I have been taking over the counter supplements from my gym. I just got finished taking a supplement called H4, from a company called sci fit. Now taking an estrogen management supplement from BBS called complete PC. I am also taking some a supplement called Asia Black. Anyways all the advice I get is from the guy who works behind the counter at the gym. I have gotten alot stronger and lost quite a bit of weight (I was around 230) but now I want to take my game to a new level. Any and all advice is much appreciated.

----------


## Rizdizzle

nice post Bert

----------


## Darius Roid

I used Oxandrolone-clenbuterol -t3 cycle with Sibutramine. And I was very satisfied, my body was change, i had more energy, power and look better.
But a lot of guys from our Gym use Oxandrolone as monocycle and they hadn´t good results, only they had more power and their muscles were more firm. Nothing extra.
I thik Oxandrolone is for people who like lean mass, quality and if they can be cutting it is nessesary use Clen or T3 or some kind of sibutramine. Thats all.

----------


## BrettVarvre

Awesome study. I have never done a cycle before but recently bought tbol, var and t3. My goal is not to gain mass, I would rather stay roughly the same weight, ~175, and drop BF from the 12-14% range to 8 or 9% for the summer. I am planning on doing the var very soon and the tbol in may. Any recommendations on which should I run the T3 with?

----------


## Cacu

Awesome read. This puts Anavar in proper perspective as it relates to its much touted "fat burning" properties.

----------


## CMB

This is why its a cutting steroid ..

----------


## fishizzle0927

got it on lay away!!!!

----------


## nowler

LMAO!!
Am I missing something here?

The Original Poster said that Anavar does not reduce fat and asks us to read the study because it supports his findings.

''I will repeat this again in case I was unclear; I spent extreme amounts of money on Anavar hoping it would help cut my fat. During the 8 weeks cycle I did not lose any more fat than I would have while running my diet .
Please take the time to read this study below as it will support my own personal findings.''

But yet the Study Clearly shows that Anavar DOES reduce fat!

And then everyone replyed saying thanks for the good post, lol


Is there somthing I'm missing?

----------


## nowler

> LMAO!!
> Am I missing something here?
> 
> The Original Poster said that Anavar does not reduce fat and asks us to read the study because it supports his findings.
> 
> ''I will repeat this again in case I was unclear; I spent extreme amounts of money on Anavar hoping it would help cut my fat. During the 8 weeks cycle I did not lose any more fat than I would have while running my diet .
> Please take the time to read this study below as it will support my own personal findings.''
> 
> But yet the Study Clearly shows that Anavar DOES reduce fat!
> ...


And his quote under his name says ''It's common Sense. . . .Idiot!!''

What's up with that?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> LMAO!!
> Am I missing something here?
> 
> The Original Poster said that Anavar does not reduce fat and asks us to read the study because it supports his findings.
> 
> ''I will repeat this again in case I was unclear; I spent extreme amounts of money on Anavar hoping it would help cut my fat. During the 8 weeks cycle I did not lose any more fat than I would have while running my diet .
> Please take the time to read this study below as it will support my own personal findings.''
> 
> But yet the Study Clearly shows that Anavar DOES reduce fat!
> ...


Normally I don't respond to such stupidity, but in your case I'll make an exception.... The study clearly states that fat was lost, it also clearly states that the fat loss could have been achieved with just normal diet and excersise and without the presence of anavar.... therefore anavar does not promote excelled fat loss. In a language you may understand since the original post was so confusing.... essentially, if you diet right and excersise fat loss will occur.... if you add anavar fat loss will not be increased. 

since you already acknowledged my quote.... I'll leave it with you.... It's Common sense..... Idiot!!

----------


## nowler

Lol, I love how you ended your post mate, Nice ;-)

Correct me if I'm being ''Stupid'' again but.....
The subjects were *NON Active* men over 60 and their daily dose was *20mg per day* for an 12 week period.
Correct?
They lost 1.8kg (4lbs), which at first glance isn't a whole lot but then again it was only 20mg per day.

If my eyes serve me right there was two groups:
1: The Anavar group
2: The placebo group

From the Chart you posted it shows that the Anavar group lost almost TWICE as much as the Placebo group.
Correct?

So let me be Naive for a second and say that if you take 100mg per day which is 5 Times more then what was used in the Study that you'd lose 5 times more fat.
That brings us from 1.8kg (4lbs) to 9kg (19.8lbs) in 12 weeks ......

That's a considerable amount of fat loss mate!!
Now, granted one might be naive by saying that 5 times more Var will bring 5 times more results but I doubt they'd be far off that assumtion.

What are your thoughts on this?

----------


## nowler

The study also says that muscle WAS added as well as fat lost.
Don't forget, this study was done on NON Active men.

You say that it doesn't cause fat loss but the study clear states and I quote ''The study showed that men gain muscle mass and lose fat mass if they take oxandrolone for 12 weeks, but also that 12 weeks further on the muscles built up have disappeared again. But the fat that was lost stays away. Most of the benefit of a course of oxandrolone is derived in the first six weeks of the course. So the researchers are in favour of short six-week courses of oxandrolone.''

So stop saying it doesn't when you just posted proof that IT DOES

Yes this could be lost with diet and without Var, which is fine, but if you add var and according to this study Anavar WILL help you lose more far than is possible without it.
If I was wrong then the Placebo group would have lost the same amount. . . . But they didnt, they lost almost half of the Var group

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Lol, I love how you ended your post mate, Nice ;-)
> 
> Correct me if I'm being ''Stupid'' again but.....
> The subjects were *NON Active* men over 60 and their daily dose was *20mg per day* for an 12 week period.
> Correct?
> They lost 1.8kg (4lbs), which at first glance isn't a whole lot but then again it was only 20mg per day.
> 
> If my eyes serve me right there was two groups:
> 1: The Anavar group
> ...





> The study also says that muscle WAS added as well as fat lost.
> Don't forget, this study was done on NON Active men.
> 
> You say that it doesn't cause fat loss but the study clear states and I quote ''The study showed that men gain muscle mass and lose fat mass if they take oxandrolone for 12 weeks, but also that 12 weeks further on the muscles built up have disappeared again. But the fat that was lost stays away. Most of the benefit of a course of oxandrolone is derived in the first six weeks of the course. So the researchers are in favour of short six-week courses of oxandrolone.''
> 
> So stop saying it doesn't when you just posted proof that IT DOES
> 
> Yes this could be lost with diet and without Var, which is fine, but if you add var and according to this study Anavar WILL help you lose more far than is possible without it.
> If I was wrong then the Placebo group would have lost the same amount. . . . But they didnt, they lost almost half of the Var group


Were you born this ignorant or did you learn it?

You're an idiot, you're a noob and you're in here tainting this good information and trying to misinform uneducated people. I never once denied that Var aided in fat loss.... NOT ONCE! I simply stated my personal finding with personal experience and I quote..... *"I spent extreme amounts of money on Anavar hoping it would help cut my fat. During the 8 weeks cycle I did not lose any more fat than I would have while running my diet ."* The point of this thread since you're missing it, is to help inform people who are of high BF percentage that they must focus on diet and exercise and not look to turn to a "MAGIC PILL" I then specifically went on to say in the last paragraph of my original post and I quote... *"I hope this helps people to understand that Anavar use is not for obese people looking to cut fat and that the fat burning properties will only truly be utilized when you are dieting hard and trying to cut as low as possible sub 10% BF. There is no reason to spend the money and risk the sides with Anavar when you can easily lose the fat with good diet and hard work."* 

There you see that I openly admit to the fat burning abilities of Var.... I don't understand your attack on this thread or the information, especially since you can't read because you are mad at me for things I never even said or even implied, and if you feel I have implied that var does not have any fat burning properties at all, then I am sorry that your brain has a tough time putting sentences together and comprehending things that are obviously so simple to understand.

I'll put this in idiot terms for you.... If you have High BF percentage... especially over 18% you will not see significant fat loss for the price you pay, not to mention you are more susceptible to side effects. You need to focus on your diet and cardio because there is not short cut when it comes to this. It didn't take you 6 weeks to get fat, so can't magically lose it in 6 weeks either.

If you have trained hard and are looking to cut that last little bit of fat, but are worried about being catabolic and potentially losing muscle, or if you want to lose that last little bit of fat while applying some lean mass gains at the same time, than Var is a very very good option and worth the money.

I can't believe I had to spell this out for you... its idiots like you that give bad advice or imply bad ideas to people who are trying to learn.... just shut your mouth if you don't know.

You can go nuts and post whatever you want from here on out, but anyone who knows anything can see you're just being an asshole... even a small child with a learning disability can now understand this thread how I've spelt it out for you. I will not respond to your ignorance any more.... 

How you got it.... "MATE"

----------


## jholl

From reading both sides, you clearly state in post #14 that anavar "does not promote excelled fat loss":



> Normally I don't respond to such stupidity, but in your case I'll make an exception.... The study clearly states that fat was lost, it also clearly states that the fat loss could have been achieved with just normal diet and excersise and without the presence of anavar.... *therefore anavar does not promote excelled fat loss*. In a language you may understand since the original post was so confusing.... essentially, if you diet right and excersise fat loss will occur.... *if you add anavar fat loss will not be increased*. 
> since you already acknowledged my quote.... I'll leave it with you.... It's Common sense..... Idiot!!


...And then in post #17 that you never implied that "var does not have any fat burning properties at all":
"*and if you feel I have implied that var does not have any fat burning properties at all, then I am sorry that your brain has a tough time putting sentences together and comprehending things that are obviously so simple to understand."*

----------


## nowler

> Were you born this ignorant or did you learn it?
> 
> You're an idiot, you're a noob and you're in here tainting this good information and trying to misinform uneducated people. I never once denied that Var aided in fat loss.... NOT ONCE! I simply stated my personal finding with personal experience and I quote..... *"I spent extreme amounts of money on Anavar hoping it would help cut my fat. During the 8 weeks cycle I did not lose any more fat than I would have while running my diet ."* The point of this thread since you're missing it, is to help inform people who are of high BF percentage that they must focus on diet and exercise and not look to turn to a "MAGIC PILL" I then specifically went on to say in the last paragraph of my original post and I quote... *"I hope this helps people to understand that Anavar use is not for obese people looking to cut fat and that the fat burning properties will only truly be utilized when you are dieting hard and trying to cut as low as possible sub 10% BF. There is no reason to spend the money and risk the sides with Anavar when you can easily lose the fat with good diet and hard work."* 
> 
> There you see that I openly admit to the fat burning abilities of Var.... I don't understand your attack on this thread or the information, especially since you can't read because you are mad at me for things I never even said or even implied, and if you feel I have implied that var does not have any fat burning properties at all, then I am sorry that your brain has a tough time putting sentences together and comprehending things that are obviously so simple to understand.
> 
> I'll put this in idiot terms for you.... If you have High BF percentage... especially over 18% you will not see significant fat loss for the price you pay, not to mention you are more susceptible to side effects. You need to focus on your diet and cardio because there is not short cut when it comes to this. It didn't take you 6 weeks to get fat, so can't magically lose it in 6 weeks either.
> 
> If you have trained hard and are looking to cut that last little bit of fat, but are worried about being catabolic and potentially losing muscle, or if you want to lose that last little bit of fat while applying some lean mass gains at the same time, than Var is a very very good option and worth the money.
> ...


No need to get bitchy about it mate, the more you speak the less I think you know.

First off, Please dont say I'm attacking on this thread, I'm not attacking, just pointing out your error.

As jholl has pointed out, ''you clearly state in post #14 that anavar "does not promote excelled fat loss"

But it does, that has been proven.

You also said: ''I will repeat this again in case I was unclear; I spent extreme amounts of money on Anavar hoping it would help cut my fat. During the 8 weeks cycle I did not lose any more fat than I would have while running my diet .
Please take the time to read this study below as it will support my own personal findings.''

But yet the Study Clearly shows that Anavar DOES reduce fat!

Please get down off your high horse and stop calling me a noob and an idiot.
Also you asked was I born this ignorant, was there any need for that?

By the looks of this thread your the only ''Idiot/Noob and ignorant person''.

You said that it's people like me that ''its idiots like you that give bad advice or imply bad ideas to people who are trying to learn.... just shut your mouth if you don't know.''

Erm. . . . Your the one that's wrong!
I'm not the one that said that Var does not promote fat loss and then posted a study saying the complete opposite.

It's funny that you call me a noob and an Idiot considering the history I have with Bodybuilders and Weight training folk.
I may not be the wisest person on this stuff but I still picked up on your error.
I dont claim that I'm better than you, I may not be but you were wrong, Period!!

So go ahead, get rude and insult me, I dont care I'm the one that's right and your the one that made the error.

So to summarise this for everyone:
- The study shows that Anavar at a mere 20mg per day DOES promote fatloss, so the general 50-100mg per day will be better
- Best effects are during the first 6 weeks
- Anavar seems to reduce fat on the abs better than any other part


PS: If you google ''Nowler'' then I'm sure you will find some of my posts over the years, you may even find my forum.
I'm not a guru and I may have said incorrect things but I would not throw a hissy fit when someone pointed out an error of mine.
I just have a fondness for helping Muscle Builders and have a Facination with Muscle building Chemicals/Hormones/Peptides.
I also want people to do things right, that's why I spend a considerable amount of my time helping others.
I can't be right all the time and that's why I welcome debates and other point of views.

----------


## vikingvip

Anavar is a really good steroid for the already tried credit note. And yes it can help to lose weight with a good good diet on  :Stick Out Tongue: pp

----------


## jr251979

nowler contact me I have some questions check you MH4L inbox

----------


## t-dogg

Personally I think anavar is like a magic pill for burning fat. Im 100% sold on its ability to burn fat. Did I have muscle gains alittle bit, but the greastest thing it does in my eyes is burn fat. I think it will be apart of every cycle I do.

----------


## tigerspawn

Nice informative thread

----------


## ganjabeard

Thanks nowler for the great info, it was hard to sift through the confusing, self contradicting posts of the OP though. I thought i was crazy and misreading the charts, good to know some of us are sane!

Seems to me that the OP was simply frustrated at the less-than-expected results of the var, but that his emotions clouded his view and caused him to misread the study...

----------


## hard_2_gain

> Normally I don't respond to such stupidity, but in your case I'll make an exception.... The study clearly states that fat was lost, it also clearly states that the fat loss could have been achieved with just normal diet and excersise and without the presence of anavar .... therefore anavar does not promote excelled fat loss. In a language you may understand since the original post was so confusing.... essentially, if you diet right and excersise fat loss will occur.... if you add anavar fat loss will not be increased. 
> 
> since you already acknowledged my quote.... I'll leave it with you.... It's Common sense..... Idiot!!


Yes but in the study were they put on a special diet or was it just their normal diet and habits with the only difference being addition of the steroid ?

----------


## derekkpapa1

Might take another year to answer your questions. 
Threads over a year old

----------


## Joco71

That's funny Derek but that was a good thread!

----------


## deerparkwater

confusing post.... but yeah i guess it does help burn fat?

----------


## rjp3900

Wouldn't it be nice if people with testimonial experiences with these substances posted before/after pics, the diet and routine used, as well as before/after body fat percentages measured with a gold standard? Oh, right...that'd be too much to ask. If we can't find a plethora of reliable studies, the least we could do is add as many controls and standards of testing/measuring to ourselves, no?

----------


## swolehead

nice post not what I expected I face palmed wen I saw the title

----------


## dasdas

> This is why its a cutting steroid..


yepppp

----------


## MarcusUF1

Thanks for clarifying. LOL I guess I could possibly see someone missing the results of the findings....BUT THE GRAPHS?!? They do appear pretty clear to me. On a side note; I did Var for 10 weeks years ago and gained "33" lbs, and while I may not have calculated the specific BF reductions, I can tell you that I've never seen my abs and Serratus so shredded to the bone (with insane vascularity, as well)....all this while GAINING an incredible amount of weight in such a short period of time. Can't speak with any certainty regarding the validity of any of these (conflicting) studies we constantly see. All I know is the most important study (by far) that matters to me is my personal experience. That said; I have no question, "IF" you do everything right, this particular option is nothing short of amazing!! Just my opinion

----------


## mikeyv72

i just started a 60 mg anavar cycle 2 days ago. strictly for fat loss. will let you know my results. i find shit out for myself..sometimes for better.. sometimes for worst.. but everyone in fitness has their own opinions and everyone is an expert. I'll give everyone my results. if ya'll use it, cool.. if not, i care less

----------


## Vanettabowl

where do I get VAR?

----------


## Vanettabowl

Where can I get the Anavar ? any reputable site

----------


## yosemite-gains

> Normally I don't respond to such stupidity, but in your case I'll make an exception.... The study clearly states that fat was lost, it also clearly states that the fat loss could have been achieved with just normal diet and excersise and without the presence of anavar .... therefore anavar does not promote excelled fat loss. In a language you may understand since the original post was so confusing.... essentially, if you diet right and excersise fat loss will occur.... if you add anavar fat loss will not be increased. 
> 
> since you already acknowledged my quote.... I'll leave it with you.... It's Common sense..... Idiot!!


Right!! I was sitting sitting here looking at the study and scratching my head asking myself why the commenter said it doesn't burn fat.

----------

